

Ask HN: Mailchimp or Sendgrid? - gettingstarted

Hello,<p>A little background, I am building a tiny start up mostly to get me started and get the feel of how things work.   
The start-up involves sending a relatively small number of emails to verified emails, so no spam, no unsolicited emails. I hate spam and this service actually helping to avoid getting spam!<p>I am looking to getting sponsorship and for people who have worked with these companies or any other company that is in the business of email, who is more likely to sponsor me?<p>Thanks,
======
tinganho
They are two totally different services. Mailchimp lets you compose campaign
emails. Whereas Sendgrid send transactional emails. Mandrill is Mailchimp's
service for transactional emails.

~~~
gettingstarted
Thanks for the clarification.

I am aware of the difference of MailChimp the service, and Sendgrid, but
MailChimp the Company owns Mandrill which is the equivalent of Sendgrid.

My question was which company is most likely to sponsor a tiny startup.

------
eddiezane
Developer Evangelist for SendGrid here. Shoot me an email -
eddiezane[at]sendgrid[dot]com. Would love to hear what you're working on.

------
smt88
I've used both MailChimp and SendGrid for different companies/projects for
years.

If you're going purely through the API, there isn't a huge amount of
difference. The core is sending email via HTTP requests, so there can't be
that much difference.

I'd go with MailChimp (i.e. Mandrill) just because, as the other poster said,
they sponsor lots of great, free, podcasts.

------
saluki
You should fall under the free plan for mandrill, 12k emails per month I
believe.

It's fast and free to sign up and test it out.

I use it on all my projects and haven't had any issues.

I've heard good things about both mandrill and sendgrid.

Good luck with your launch.

------
gesman
I use sendgrid to send reliable transactional emails from self-hosted scripts.

I also use sendgrid to route all emails for my clients domains at my hosting
server.

There are number of competing services but I am happy so far (and been for 2+
years)

------
omeid2
I don't know much about either company but I have heard MailChimp sponsoring
some podcasts. So that is something to consider.

------
revorad
Just ask both, why try to guess who will sponsor?

